# Google search accelerates with 'instant' results



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Google search accelerates with 'instant' results.



> *Google Inc. stepped on its Internet search accelerator Wednesday with a new feature that displays results as soon as people begin typing their request.*


Related article: Google unveils faster Internet search (Update 2).

*Internet powerhouse Google is giving Web searchers the thrill of speed with a turbo-charged engine that displays suggested Web links as fast as a person can type.*

-- Tom


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I just noticed this about a minute ago...here's Google's info on it:

http://www.google.com/instant/#utm_campaign=launch&utm_medium=hpp&utm_source=US

Google is my home page, so when I opened Firefox, I noticed "wow, Google looks bigger" then I started typing and with every letter, I got results.

It's very responsive...no lag whatsoever between search updates! Is it practical, though? Maybe not.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Still not here, I have the standard search page.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

It is on and off here and customizegoogle seem to effect it too. I then got OptimizeGoogle that is a newer update version of customizegoogle but get the same effect. Now once I do a search and get to the next page then it does work.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Still doesn't work for me at all in Firefox. I tried IE8, and it works there, so I'll have to track down why FF is blocking it.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Works just fine for me in FF. Don't know why it isn't for you...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, apparently something is amiss with this machine's FF installation. Fired up my laptop and it works fine in FF there. I'm testing out Chrome here, if I get it working properly, I'll nuke FF and install it from scratch.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Well, apparently something is amiss with this machine's FF installation. Fired up my laptop and it works fine in FF there. I'm testing out Chrome here, if I get it working properly, I'll nuke FF and install it from scratch.


It is one of the add-ons that was the trouble I bet.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Nope, removed ALL the addons and even erased the folders for FF and started from scratch, still didn't work. Tried it in another profile and it failed there too.

Then I did a scrub of anything Firefox from the registry and rebooted, installed and it started working.

Don't know what was going on...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

But that does not seem right John unless you edited the About:config and then that added to the registry or a add-on or a older add-on put something in the registry. 

But you have no way of knowing what in the registry because you cleared all dealing with Firefox. I will just deal with it because it seem to work each time if I get pass the first search or main page.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have no idea, I just kept throwing mud at the wall until something stuck.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

He hee  
A nice way of putting it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm barred from saying it any other way.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Not a FAN at the moment??
Look like I'll need to throw stuff as well.
I'll report if I find the culprit.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Now Gmail is even worse and a lot slower.
I get page done but it is blank and I see the mouse icon is busy and then I reload the page and it then loads OK. Thus started yesterday.
Google is adding to many things to everything and changing things. 
I do not want chat and like using the *old version, standard without chat*
All is simple and easy to see and click on. And your see this along the top.
Select: All, None, Read, Unread, Starred, Unstarred
If I open a email you got the delete button that is right there and easy to see.
All the font is easy to see.
If I change to *basic HTML* all the font gets smaller and hard to see.
Plus now to get to the "All, None, Read, Unread, Starred, Unstarred" you can not just click on it really easy but you have to go to the drop down that takes more time.

The *standard * has more easy to read text but you get a lot more added junk. Also to change some settings you have to be in the standard mode to see and make those changes.

Like I see this when I would not see it at all in the basic mode.



> Chat
> Options
> User Name
> Chat is disabled.
> ...


The older version is text only and was talked about when new how great it is because it has not .html so is safer but now it will be be gone after this month I think so we can have the all newer greater .html email and all the added junk we do not need or do I want.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I just got it form the UK. Looked, tried, disabled. 
The added time for one hit of the Enter key, after I type the query that I actually want...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

hewee said:


> Now Gmail is even worse and a lot slower.


Since GMAIL offers POP3 access, it's been ages since I've even seen their login page.


----------



## TheZeDD (Jul 2, 2002)

There goes more tidbits of the available bandwidth 

I got a chance to try it out in Linux the other day while in Live mode. It was rather slick. 

Two things I would add to this. A simple way to tweak it to your liking via a shortcut link like I use now for google search period.

e.g. and part two:

I have a shortcut link to Google for advanced searching, pre-dialed to show 50 results. I've never did try many of the options that google had as I just never got that deep, just the basics. That was back then, now, I would of liked to explore some of the options that Google Search use to have.

One option I miss, or can't seem to find, is one that just shows the Title headers and maybe a line or two and thats it of basics. Another would be a larger depth of preview without previewing the whole page. And there again, being able to do all of it.

I keep busy on as many items as I can. Although its moving, Its a real pain to chase, track, and trial to figure out what happended to such and such option.

There are so many posts and pages that are changed daily trying to follow just a few can be a chore. One of the most annoying using any search engine is the engines own idea of what is the first best link to click, especially when the oldest link was, and still is, the best information to go on!

- Z


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Since GMAIL offers POP3 access, it's been ages since I've even seen their login page.


Yea that is another way.


----------



## TheZeDD (Jul 2, 2002)

Pop3 is nice but only if it allows it over a Secure Socket and only if you trust the content coming in 

GMAIL definitely seems to be outdoing Yahoo these days. Gmail also wont have you deciphering and entering in some pragmatic code after sending just 4 or 5 emails and then repeating this process every other email even if you send less then 10 a day!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

TheZeDD said:


> Pop3 is nice but only if it allows it over a Secure Socket and only if you trust the content coming in
> 
> GMAIL definitely seems to be outdoing Yahoo these days. Gmail also wont have you deciphering and entering in some pragmatic code after sending just 4 or 5 emails and then repeating this process every other email even if you send less then 10 a day!


GMAIL is secure in both directions, and so is Yahoo POP access. I'm actually not sure how I get Yahoo POP access, since it's supported to be a pay service, but it works fine.

The problem with Yahoo is you get tons of SPAM, and they do a lousy job of filtering it. GMAIL does a much better job with SPAM.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

The Google search works now on the main page and started working like it should this pass week.

With Gmail I was using the old version but that also was done away with this pass week.


----------



## TheZeDD (Jul 2, 2002)

@Johnwill

Thats what I mean sir, Yahoo is not that secure unless you pay and use pop3 over a Secure Socket connection, I forget the terminology or port numbers. GMAIL on the other hand... CAN AND WILL always connect and use a Secure Socket Connection. Yahoo does NOT nor do they offer it on their free service..

I agree with you in the fact they do a lousy job at filtering and I've emailed them several times on it. They even filter their own email at times as well as things like Microsoft.Yahoo's pathetic excuse is to add the users to your Contact list. Ok... but if you didn't know the user or did not have their contact info and the email could be considered IMPORTANTO well.... you better have some good esp.

My guess, Yahoo looks at two ways:

I think laziness or ethical reasons that stem from within ...and they either dont want or have been entangled in some legal dilemna's in filtering. Which is still a benign excuse considering the feedback and experience.

I just had them ask me for a code again after my 4th email today, two this morning and two just recently. Both to private addresses. This is sending a couple lines of simple text data to respond to an incoming email!

GMAIL HAS NEVER troubled me like this except when I was spamming another account on another service with oodles of file data.

I was the owner of the other account on another service so yes, I can tell you the owner never complained. This was not unreasonable use since you can hold a bazillion bytes of information on most email services and being a long time user I think Yahoo needs a swift kick in the rump. Last I saw their stocks had been pushing up wards of what 300 dollars!? Google over 400, about 420 plus not to recently 

Yahoo has been around since the mid 90's that I am aware of.

I have made MANY recommendations for new users to Yahoo since it had been fairly flawless over the years and with the offers and upgrades made. I had looked at and thought about it as they have propositioned me for $20.00 several times for a yearly access.

But I think there is some catches to upgrading and using Yahoo Email Paid Service if you read the fine lines or they have changed it since I had looked at it.

The writting is on the wall. I think its about the money.

Google, even HOTMAIL is coming around. HOTMAIL now offers you up to FIFTY GiGABYTES of storage. That 50gb's of online storage and up to 50mb chunks at a time, and thats for their free service I'm using!

Donation ware "7zip" or, even easier if you prefer, "HJ Split n' Join" portable (currently at version 2.4, http://www.freebyte.com/hjsplit/#win32 or http://www.freebyte.net/download/hjsplit.zip ) works well to handle the chunking process without glicthes thus far, or adware too 

Hotmail's interface kinda blows when it comes to file interaction 

Thats my 2 cents worth anyhow. I remember that not long ago Microsoft had been looking into acquiring Yahoo. The stated reason was gaining access to their Yahoo Search engine 

But Hotmail has become annoying to use with the overkill in menu/account options. It could really use some major tweaking to better organize the gazillion options they have. Way to many levels and areas to chase some simple options.

Google actually has more useable options that are easier found and sorted through. Even if they only offer 7gb of storage versus 50gb with MS.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've never become enamored with the claims of massive storage for free email accounts. The key here is what you can do with the storage, I don't get 50GB of mail that I want to keep around. I also don't want a service like Google or Microsoft having all my email so they can target me with advertising. 

You have to stop and think why these folks are offering free email accounts, it's not out of the goodness of their hearts. All my important mail still goes through my private domain email server direct to me, and isn't filtered or handled by anyone that wants to sell me something.


----------



## TheZeDD (Jul 2, 2002)

@Johnwill

Well, "targeting" ...mmm.. *shakes head* Yes and no..

It can be quite random and it usually involves something you opted into being a "nice guy".. errr uhhh.... persons 

Well... I can vouch for Google at least in this issue.... but uh ...internal "ops" are another thing.

But, I have a newer email account with Google, we'll just say newer but not a few weeks or months. I've kept it to a minimum of who and what I use it for and its NOT privied to the average knuckle head who enjoys "Chain Letters". TO each their own on that.

Back on subject of "Targeting", In the time thus far, I don't think I've received very few emails that do not pertain to something I "OPTED" into. Googles Spam catcher works fairly well.

and for Microsoft well... it seems to be working better then not.

If you have an age old address your probably on a lot of Mailing lists due to the old way of doing business not to mention "opted" in either by choice or other to something. I've had the chance to see and hear the inside workings of this Spam/Tele-Marketing ordeal.

Look at the Law that was passed and setup with the Government, The "Do-Not-Call List" (DNC List)... LoL O-K.

And thats about the take on it by many of these companies too. Many will do there best and many might even oblige. But there is a loop hole too. There was suppose to be a law (previous to the DNC List) that if you received a call after "opting out" you would automatically be awarded some X-amount.... Well, I hope you have their credentials. Then again... good luck getting them at times if they hang up on you.

Ever wonder why they don't show up on your Caller-ID ? LOL ... ok, the excuse... well, that company is sitting on a truncated system. E.G. example given... ohh... just trust me it. Its "B.S." Thats the best example I can give. Poor ethics, poor workmanship, and money 

On/Off the mark ...One of the best I can remember is where a company in the last few years was a tele-marketing company that called persons at any time of the day. Then a group of persons who maintained a website against the harassing phone calling hoo-roo of tele-spammers were able to obtain the company owner info and its business number.

Thousands and thousands of calls were made to this company voicing opinions by many different persons. The owner of the company made a statement to something on the likes of "this is outrageous, how dare these people call my company and interrupt our business." Near quote on quote too. 

Well, I guess it was said that it took a secretary, working fulltime, a week (or better) to sit down and listen, weed thru, and note, the neccessary calls. This company, at least once, not only tried to HiDE but change its contact info. So what does this tell you? 

So its all really cheesy, really a waste of money, someone might get some somewhere, some just get a headache, but it sure does get your blood moving, especially if you get to collect on it 

Now, more companies are actually giving you, and this should be MANDATED, a physical address to contact them by along with their email... even tho they are a PO box. LoL

Techguy.org sent me an update to this thread and at the bottom was a P.O. box address should I wan't to write them.

Even Microsoft sends an address in many of the emails I receive with them.

Cheers!


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

They have added another feature to this instant search..a preview feature


----------



## TheZeDD (Jul 2, 2002)

You mean in regards to the "popup preview" of a listed search page. If so, yeah... I was rather impressed. Its rather nice and rather a pain when not needed.

But rather then waiting and going the long route the preview, if more easily read, is a bonus i've been looking for. It seems like its a compressed JPEG or similar image of the page which means it can be squashed down quite a bit in size plus loads really snappy for a quick view 

I dont have a large monitor but using a 150% zoomed in view of the main search page plus using Full Screen Viewing its a little easier to read.

Bing seems to have done a similar feature but not quite the same.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

TheZeDD said:


> You mean in regards to the "popup preview" of a listed search page. If so, yeah... I was rather impressed. Its rather nice and rather a pain when not needed.
> 
> But rather then waiting and going the long route the preview, if more easily read, is a bonus i've been looking for. It seems like its a compressed JPEG or similar image of the page which means it can be squashed down quite a bit in size plus loads really snappy for a quick view
> 
> ...


Yes the little pop up preview....since they added instant search I havent had to turn off the feature yet...havent noticed any slow downs...also is running good with these previews as well.
I have tried bing a couple time,but didnt feel the quality of the results matched googles,so I only use it on occasion ..I do like their video search though...a rather impressive index of videos


----------



## TheZeDD (Jul 2, 2002)

Well I dont know if I am suppose to post this but *shrug* Google sent it to me and it looks like they want people to know so they can take the appropriate action. I am just curious where this "OPT OUT" page is and why:

1.) I was opted into what and where/who is receiving/seeing this info ?

2.) If I opt out what am I opting out of ?

3.) Is my information going to be safe now? Safe, hmm... I guess like we come to understand it these days? *shrug*

"Quote:

On Tue, 11/2/10, Google Buzz <[email protected]> wrote:

From: Google Buzz <[email protected]>
Subject: Important Information about Google Buzz Class Action Settlement
To: [email protected]

Date: Tuesday, November 2, 2010, 7:30 PM

Google rarely contacts Gmail users via email, but we are making an exception to let you know that we've reached a settlement in a lawsuit regarding Google Buzz (http://buzz.google.com), a service we launched within Gmail in February of this year.

Shortly after its launch, we heard from a number of people who were concerned about privacy. In addition, we were sued by a group of Buzz users and recently reached a settlement in this case.

The settlement acknowledges that we quickly changed the service to address users' concerns. In addition, Google has committed $8.5 million to an independent fund, most of which will support organizations promoting privacy education and policy on the web. We will also do more to educate people about privacy controls specific to Buzz. The more people know about privacy online, the better their online experience will be.

Just to be clear, this is not a settlement in which people who use Gmail can file to receive compensation. Everyone in the U.S. who uses Gmail is included in the settlement, unless you personally decide to opt out before December 6, 2010. The Court will consider final approval of the agreement on January 31, 2011. This email is a summary of the settlement, and more detailed information and instructions approved by the court, including instructions about how to opt out, object, or comment, are available at http://www.BuzzClassAction.com.

--------------------------------------------------------------------
This mandatory announcement was sent to all Gmail users in the United States as part of a legal settlement and was authorized by the United States District Court for the Northern District of California.

Google Inc. | 1600 Amphitheatre Parkway | Mountain View, CA 94043

:Unquote"

Folks wonder why, how to, if I should or even bother with information security. Well, we have all this help and lead examples to follow by :/

Its kind of sad... i heard on the radio the other nite something like 20,000 plus kids (22k) die a day from I believe malnutrition. I missed part of it and they rounded it up to say Twenty-Five Thousand.. thats like over..stretching for a number.. like 7.5 to 8 plus million a year! I heard a few years ago it was like 3000 kids a day which is still over ONE million.

Here we are padding, griping, and hoping our Google is still working. While Google pays out on some suit putting up EiGHT plus MiLLiON dollars to quelch poor ethics of in house personal hygeine such as you remember the recently departed "Engineer".

Back on track to the Goolge suit to clean up...

Did anyone see a link to either opt out or what we were opting into ?

- Z

p.s. If Google wants to toss me the 8 million I can promise this...

1.) A faster Internet,

2.) Less spam....

3.) More security

4.) I wont [email protected]@p on your head

5.) If those highly capable zoom cameras come into my possesion I wont point them in the unintended direction while zoomed in and being broadcast live.

6.) If it says secure then figure it probably will be more secure in my hands because I hate being responsible for junk that is not even mine and generally toss it out the window.

7.) If God had his say in it... well, if I were god I would tell you that you have 120 seconds to pull the plug yourself or I will be shutting down your world and re-creating it once again. Only this time much faster because I AM NOT A SLACKER WHEN IT COMES TO FOCKING OFF PEOPLES PERSONAL INTEL!

8.) We could go on for ever? Just put Macintosh back in control. I think that is the way it had been intended but some other fly-by-nite critter won that battle 

edit... I'll end world hunger too but this time before the world comes back online!


----------

